

Replacing Excel with the Eighteenth Letter of the Alphabet - hectcastro
http://hectcastro.me/2011/07/18/replacing-excel-with-the-eighteenth-letter-of-the-alphabet.html

======
breckinloggins
R really is wonderful. If someone were to make an Excel-like frontend to it,
add the ability to natively read and write Excel files, and in general clean
up the interface just a tad so it's not as intimidating for end users, I think
it would really have the potential to take down the 700 lb Gorilla.

